# UK chat?



## Becky1234 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello All, I suffer really bad with anxiety and right now feel I’m alone. I’m being made furlough from today 😞 loosing half my wage I know there are people in the same or similar situation. But this is really setting me off I’m taking medication again to help me sleep and function really (lowest dose) I’m worried I’m going to loose my job. I’m all over the place and stressed and I am not coping 😞 anyone local to UK? Want to chat and support each other? X


----------



## Sarsar87 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi you! 🙂 how are you feeling today? I’ve been on furlough since end of March so know the roughness.


----------



## irishkarl (Apr 20, 2020)

welcome to the forums becky....i think you will like this place


----------



## Becky1234 (Jun 2, 2020)

Feel anxious now Iv lost my job now I have to go interview I barely see anyone now I feel so sick and tired I’m 30 like what’s going on what me


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Becky1234 said:


> Feel anxious now Iv lost my job now I have to go interview I barely see anyone now I feel so sick and tired I'm 30 like what's going on what me


Have you been to the docs at all about how you are feeling?


----------



## Duplo (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey I'm from the UK. 

You need to see a GP regarding your problem. We can support each other.


----------



## Snake Plant (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm in Newcastle.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello. Bit late but I saw your post and couldn't help but send my best wishes to you. Hope things aren't too bad now. Happy to talk if you need to.


----------

